# Supposed Babydoll Sheep lamb coming



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey all, someone called wife a little while ago needing to find a home for a lamb or two. The person is not sure. Wife went with her to meet person with lam or lambs. Two days old, no story about why, no anything. Just treat as I would a new bottle baby kid?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. But won't need colostrum. Hopefully she got some.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes. But won't need colostrum. Hopefully she got some.


Thank you. We now have an eweling? Ewe died, do not know why. Another lamb where this came from, somewhere. Breeder only found one, so far. Four days old, cute as a kid. I will have a little while to figure out what to do on minerals.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Biggest thing is the copper. You can do a sheep mineral than copper bolus the goats more. Definitely need a picture.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Biggest thing is the copper. You can do a sheep mineral than copper bolus the goats more. Definitely need a picture.


Four days old, so I have a little while for the goats to get rid of their minerals. I will try a picture in a minute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Four days old, so I have a little while for the goats to get rid of their minerals. I will try a picture in a minute.


Bailie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> What a cutie!


Thanks. Really looks like a goat.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Lol, I thought the dog was the lamb, and the sheep was a goat kid then I read your comment DwarfDad


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

cristina-sorina said:


> Lol, I thought the dog was the lamb, and the sheep was a goat kid then I read your comment DwarfDad


Ha ha! Poodle dog that is visiting while his parents are gone in the Big Truck.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Hey all, someone called wife a little while ago needing to find a home for a lamb or two. The person is not sure. Wife went with her to meet person with lam or lambs. Two days old, no story about why, no anything. Just treat as I would a new bottle baby kid?


What are you planning on feeding the lamb? From what i have read sheep milk is higher in protein/fat/carbs than goats milk or cows milk.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Lambs do fine on goats milk. They can also do fine on a cow milk formula.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Bailie
> View attachment 148257


This ewe lamb is definitely not a Babydoll (Southdown) sheep. More than likely a hair sheep cross of sorts. I would guess that she has some Barbados Black Belly influence. Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She definitely looks like a Barbados lamb. She's so cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Island Milker said:


> What are you planning on feeding the lamb? From what i have read sheep milk is higher in protein/fat/carbs than goats milk or cows milk.


Milk from grocery store. Our goats are pets, and our goat mentor sold out her herd. Do we need to add protien and carbs to whole milk from store?


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

T


GF3 Boer Goats said:


> This ewe lamb is definitely not a Babydoll (Southdown) sheep. More than likely a hair sheep cross of sorts. I would guess that she has some Barbados Black Belly influence. Wish you the best of luck!


Thank you, I will look online at those.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> She definitely looks like a Barbados lamb. She's so cute!


I will check them out. What kind do you have?
Thanks, laughably cute with that goat face and short ears.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I will check them out. What kind do you have?
> Thanks, laughably cute with that goat face and short ears.


Ours are out of Katahdin ewes crossed with a Dorper ram. I've always wanted a Barbados though! They aren't naturally polled, right? The ones I have are.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Lambs do fine on goats milk. They can also do fine on a cow milk formula.


What is fine? Id assume the lamb getting forage could make up for the lost nutrients.
I want to say i havent raised sheep at all and want to present the facts about the milk difference. as it tastes way different.



Dwarf Dad said:


> Milk from grocery store. Our goats are pets, and our goat mentor sold out her herd. Do we need to add protien and carbs to whole milk from store?


Is something like a good lamb milk replacer an option mixed with cows milk? I haven't needed to deal with this before.
https://livingmydreamlifeonthefarm.com/2011/02/15/lamb-milk-replacers/ Has a recipe
as well as a more simple recipe on 
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/found-homemade-lamb-replacer-and-it-works.511710/ 
Looks more like adding whipping cream to cows milk along with raw eggs. please read the article for reasoning on the eggs.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> Ours are out of Katahdin ewes crossed with a Dorper ram. I've always wanted a Barbados though! They aren't naturally polled, right? The ones I have are.


Females polled, males horned.
Not through any communication, but through pictures and guessing, she is an American Blackbelly. My wife said last night when she met the breeder that he said he bought the sheep and just threw them out into the pasture to control the weeds and he has paperwork on all of the ones he bought. He is trying to get his land on some kind of 'program' that will take care of the high grass and weeds and then will sell these sheep.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Females polled, males horned.
> Not through any communication, but through pictures and guessing, she is an American Blackbelly. My wife said last night when she met the breeder that he said he bought the sheep and just threw them out into the pasture to control the weeds and he has paperwork on all of the ones he bought. He is trying to get his land on some kind of 'program' that will take care of the high grass and weeds and then will sell these sheep.


I will have to look at those. Livestock illiterate.lol


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

More pictures of Bailee.































Wife went to thrift store and bought Bailee some onesies and bought her some diapers at Walmart. She said it is her turn for a bottle baby and is going to spoil this little lamb.lol


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

My goodness what a little cutie! Keep us posted on how it’s going what a good home she’s going to have with you


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> More pictures of Bailee.
> View attachment 148643
> View attachment 148645
> View attachment 148647
> ...


She looks like she is always givin you that go to h-e-double hockey stick smirk. Lol! Baby doll sheep are SO cute! On the dipes since she is a girl... i learned with luna.... cut a horizontal slit for that tail NOT a hole. Cause lil girls will pee right through a hole. Now i gotta figure out how to dipe this boy lol!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You're in trouble now! She'll have your wife wrapped around her little hoof in no time. Lol.
She's a cutie that's for sure.
Congrats!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thanks for the comments!
Little darlin' not getting much excercise, her mama twisted her ankle and is not walking a whole lot.
I told wife about slit in diaper, well, really read all of y'all's comments to her. She enjoyed them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

This little animal is a lot more laid back than a goat.(three of which escaped today)







Bailey is laying on our previous "baby" 90 lb. result of a standard poodle bred to a "Golden Doodle" of unknown, to me, lineage 10 months ago.


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Geez she’s cute. And that dog!!!!! Love it. Can’t wait to see that relationship develop


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> This little animal is a lot more laid back than a goat.(three of which escaped today)
> View attachment 148725
> 
> Bailey is laying on our previous "baby" 90 lb. result of a standard poodle bred to a "Golden Doodle" of unknown, to me, lineage 10 months ago.


Your doddle is gorgeous! And my poor poseidon.... he take up half the floor and is jus the perfect mountain for three lil goatlets to goat on.... lol. He is fine til bout eight at night then he is all maman save me from these terrors. This mornin they were on.my.bed! Terrors! Paul gets up before me is how they came to be on my bed and me still tryin not get out from under the warm of the covers. I am usually awake jus not ready for the chilly house lol!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

they are SOOO cute!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Ain't that just the sweetest thing to behold  That little lamb is a goat in sheep's clothing. :inlove:


----------

